# Supertalent 2010 ..und wie schlecht kann dt. Fernsehen sein



## Yujimbo2009 (26. September 2010)

Moin zusammen,

also ich habe mir mal gedacht hier ein Thema, speziell zur Sendung, Das Supertalent 2010 zu erstellen.

Also was ich da gestern bei der Sendung bemerkt habe, grenzt an Verars......

Ist euch zufällig auch aufgefallen, dass das Publikum in dieser Sendung so misrabel reingeschnitten wird, das ich denke wie dumm kann RTL sein.

Der Sender wird aus meiner Sicht immer schlechter. Erst die ganzen Familiensendungen die nach Drehbuch laufen, dann sowas.

Ganz klar war es bei dem kleinen Jungen, der O sole mio gesungen hat. Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Publikumssequenzen sich sogar bei anderen Kanidaten wiederholen.

Entweder wird so das ausbuhen der Kanidaten verhindert, oder eben genau das Gegenteil. 

Nja ich werde es mir nicht mehr anschauen, obwohl ich die Sendungen von den Vorjahren sehr lustig fand.


Was denkt ihr darüber und ist euch sowas evtl. auch bei anderen Sendung aufgefallen. Könnt ja mal ein kleines Feedback dazu abgeben. Hf


----------



## Scharamo (26. September 2010)

ja wer sich das antut hat selber schuld...


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2010)

Scharamo schrieb:


> ja wer sich das antut hat selber schuld...



So ist es.
Solche Scheiße sollte man mit Ignoranz belohnen.


----------



## Kuya (26. September 2010)

Yujimbo2009 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> also ich habe mir mal gedacht hier ein Thema, speziell zur Sendung, Das Supertalent 2010 zu erstellen.
> 
> ...



Also eigentlich werden die Sender nicht dümmer, sondern schlicht skrupelloser.
Alles was auf den Sendern nach 10 Uhr und vor 18 Uhr läuft, ist schlicht und ergreifend Hartz4-TV oder Vollpfosten-TV. 

Auch Sendungen wie Barbara Salesh sind nicht wirklich mit vernünftigen Schauspielern gedreht. Lediglich die Stammbesetzung besteht aus ehemals in diesem Beruf tätigen Leuten, die aufgrund
der z.T. 300sten Folge eine "Form" von "Schauspielausbildung" "entwickelt" haben. 

Die ganzen "Zeugen und Angeklagten" werden durch Laien ersetzt, weil die nur einen Bruchteil von dem Kosten, was ein richtiger Schauspieler kosten.
 Jeder der da mitmachen Will, sollte gleich das Drehbuch mit dem Pseudo-Realisator absprechen, denn das verkürzt die Drehzeit ungemein.
Die Family-Reallife-Dokus sind dabei der absolte Abschuss.

Ich selbst zum Beispiel, schaue eigentlich gar kein Fernsehen mehr, wozu auch. Gute Sendungen, die ohnehin "spärlich" vertreten sind, sucht man sich im Internet raus. 

Diese Art Fernsehen eigenet sich schon längst nur noch für die Leute, die Vor der Kamera stehen. Sich diese einfach nur anzusehen, insbesondere wenn man es in seiner Freizeit tut und nicht auf der Arbeit rumhockt, oder dafür gar bezahlt wird, ist gelinde gesagt ein absoluter Epic Fail.

Das einzig gute daran ist, dass "geschickte Laien-Schauspieler" "große Geldbeträge" rausleihern können, wenn sie es nur intelligent versuchen.

Ich hatte glaube ich bisher etwa 10 verschiedene Auftritte als "gecasteter Schauspieler".
Von Barbara Salesh, über Ruth Herz, bis Alexander Hold, und noch ganz andere abartige Formate. 

Leute die in der Lage sind, das Drehbuch zu "begreifen", und "geschickt" umzusetzen vermögen, werden natürlich "immer" auch unter den verschiedenen Produktonsfirmen der verschiednen Sender weiterempfohlen.

Ob RTL, ob Sat1, ob RTL 2, oder Pro 7, ich war schon überall tätig.

Und Wer sein "Handwerk" und das "Prinzip" versteht, der bekommt leicht das drei bis vierfache der vorgesehenen Gehalts. 

Ich verdiene zum Teil in 4-5 Drehtagen mehr, als die meisten in 2-3 Monaten regulärer Arbeit. Dabei erinnern sich die meisten die diese Sendungen sehen, nichtmal an ihr gestriges Frühstück.

Also Fazit: Wer damit nicht gerade vor hat, sein Geld zu verdienen, oder sich Urlaub, Auto und der gleichen Instant-Finanzieren möchte, sondern es sich in der Freizeit einfach nur anschaut, der sollte die Finger davon lassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Und wieder mein Lieblingsthema. Volksverdummung. Wer mehr dazu wissen möchte, sollte sich Georg Schramm - Volksverdummung auf Youtube raussuchen und einmal mithören. Einer der besten Kabarettisten Deutschlands, der mit purer Ernsthaftigkeit erklärt, wie vieles mittlerweile funktioniert. Man lacht teilweise nur mit, weil man versteht, das der Mann recht hat.

Aber hier geht es ja leider nur begrenzt wirklich darum.

Man muss sich eines bei diesen Formaten klar machen: Die allermeisten Geschichten sind erfunden bzw. werden so aufgebauscht, das ei regelrechter Hype um diese Personen entsteht. Diese Manipulation wird geschickt genutzt, um den eigenen Gewinn zu erhöhen. 

So bringt ein Sänger mehr Geld ein als der Auftritt eines Hundedompteurs. Wie man zum Glück schon in der letzten Staffel gesehen hat, gibt es mittlerweile doch viele Leute, die wieder so abstimmen wie es sich gehört: Ohne Vorbehalte.

Man kann sich diese Sendung durchaus anschauen, es sind einige wirklich gute Sänger dabei, allerdings sollte man sich nicht zu sehr in deren Geschichte reindenken und auch die Kritik von Bohlen + co allzuernst nehmen.

Gefallen tut das, was man selbst mag.

Wenn ich sage, das diese Person eine traumhafte Stimme hat, dann hat es sich doch für mich gelohnt.

Dann ist doch egal, das jemand sagt, er wär absolut scheiße...Ähnlich gehe ich auch an andere Formate ran. Ich schaue immer mal wieder rein, wenns gefällt, bleibe ich bis zur nächsten Person dann auf dem Sender, ansonsten schalte ich direkt weiter.


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Ich weiß ganz genau warum ich keinen TV-Anschluss habe...


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. September 2010)

Wenn ich ne Dose Ravioli für 89 Cent esse dann fress ich eben Dreck.
Aber darüber bin ich doch nicht überrascht, dass weiss ich doch vorher.

Und wenn ich eine selbstproduzierte Sendung bei RTL oder vergleichbaren ansehe dann fress ich auch Dreck.
Und auch hier weiss ich das vorher.

Und manchmal hat man eben Bock auf Dreck, und deswegen gibt es die Sender.

Viel mehr Geheimnis ist da nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (29. September 2010)

Ich muss Ohrensammler wirklich Recht geben. Manchmal hab ich einfach Bock, mich mit Quark berieseln zu lassen. Und dafür eignen sich so Sendungen wie "Zwei bei Kallwass" oder eben "Das Supertalent" hervorragend. Ich guck mir unheimlich gern die Leute an, die sich da blamieren, lach ein bisschen drüber und gut is. Wenn ich intelektuelle Unterhaltung möchte, bleibt der Fernseher aus. Oder höchstens mal ne Doku bei N24 oder dergleichen. Aber für mehr eignet sich das Fernsehen einfach nicht.


----------



## Chakalaker (16. Oktober 2010)

RTL ist sowieso niveaulos, wers guckt ist selber dran Schuld ganz ehrlich 
Das ganze Privatfernseh ist voll mit Müll.
Was bin ich froh das ich in meinem Zimmer keinen Anschluß habe, da les ich doch lieber was


----------



## Alcasim (16. Oktober 2010)

Finde die Sendung hat durchaus Potenzial.. Klar, es nervt tierisch wenn bei jedem zweiten auf "Checker" gemacht wird oder man versucht auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken, dennoch hat es ein paar wirklich Interessante Kandidaten darunter, wovon man vorher nichtmal wusste, dass das möglich ist (wie der Typ der Münzen runterschluckt und sie in einer beliebigen Reihenfolge wieder raufbringt).
Man muss sich halt auch nicht so beeinflussen lassen vom Fernsehn, sondern die Show einfach geniessen. 

Ansonsten schau ich aber auch noch kaum fern, gibt ja inzwischen alles im Internet, was man braucht.


----------



## Sunyo (17. Oktober 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> [...] gibt ja inzwischen alles im Internet, was man braucht.



epic!


----------



## Caps-lock (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich seh sowas, wenn bei was anderem Werbung kommt.
Wobei ich ja zugeben muss, dass es durchaus mal interessante Dinge gibt, wenn man mal von den Pseudotänzern und Kindern die auf die Bühne geschubst werden absieht.


----------



## Alcasim (20. Oktober 2010)

Sunyo schrieb:


> epic!



Was war daran jetzt "epic"?
Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast, das "inzwischen kriegt man ja alles im Internet" bezog sich natürlich auf die Filme, Serien usw.


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Finde die Sendung hat durchaus Potenzial.. Klar, es nervt tierisch wenn bei jedem zweiten auf "Checker" gemacht wird oder man versucht auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken, dennoch hat es ein paar wirklich Interessante Kandidaten darunter, wovon man vorher nichtmal wusste, dass das möglich ist (wie der Typ der Münzen runterschluckt und sie in einer beliebigen Reihenfolge wieder raufbringt).
> Man muss sich halt auch nicht so beeinflussen lassen vom Fernsehn, sondern die Show einfach geniessen.
> 
> Ansonsten schau ich aber auch noch kaum fern, gibt ja inzwischen alles im Internet, was man braucht.




Das mit den Münzen usw will ich dem einfach nicht abkaufen....
Wie soll sowas funktionieren und dann noch mit dem schloss und dem ring im magen?

Ich guck gerne solche sendungen.Ist einfach unterhaltung.Obs niveau hat ist mir wurscht.
Es gibt auf Rtl II auch die sendung X-Diary die läuft von Mo-Fr um 19 uhr.
Alles gespielt usw aber trotzdem einfach peinlich und irgendwie zum lachen alles.

Bei Supertalent sind aber auch sehr schöne dinge,(vorallem schöne frauen^^)
Mir hat gestern z.B. die Russin mit den Sandbildern und die Ukrainerin mit dem Hulla Hoop gefallen(Ja nicht nur das was sie geleistet haben hat mir gefallen  ).


Wie schon Ohrensammler sagte:
Manchmal will man einfach dreck.

Es solll einfach nur unterhalten.Wenn ihr Niveau wollt guckt euch Dokus (oder kauft euch die handcreme) an oder ähnliches (mach ich dann z.B auch).
Aber manchmal will man einfach nur abschalten ohne nachzudenken oer sonstwas und sich diese,auf gut deutsch, "scheiße" reinziehen.


----------



## Gerti (24. Oktober 2010)

Oha was für eine Erkenntnis, vielleicht merkst du bald, dass nicht nur "Das Supertalent" Müll ist.

Ich gucke quasi seit 2 Jahren kein TV und hab noch nichts wirklich vermisst...


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Oha was für eine Erkenntnis, vielleicht merkst du bald, dass nicht nur "Das Supertalent" Müll ist.
> 
> Ich gucke quasi seit 2 Jahren kein TV und hab noch nichts wirklich vermisst...




Alles ist müll was da läuft.
Naja ausser filme.

Ich brauchs z.B. auch nicht,aber wenn ich kb auf den Pc hab oder nichts anderes zu tuhen hab.Dann schalte ich auch ein


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2010)

Aufgrund Eures Threads haben wir am Samstag gegen 21H mal reingeschaut und es ist echt Müll...wenn ich den Bohlen schon seh und dann diesen schwarzen anderen in der Jury (der mit der Handtasche die lebt)---uaaaaaahhhh - darum haben wir Sky, was eine Wohltat.


----------

